

Show HN: ReverseGeo – Get Location via Google Maps API - yla92
https://github.com/Zwenexsys/reversegeo

======
kgrin
Neat; I was just looking for something like this recently (obviously it's not
a ton of code to just use the GMaps API directly, but having a wrapper helps).

That said - it's possible this has changed, but IIRC the Maps API terms
specifically said you must use any results in conjunction with a map...

